# Calling all Python users



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Alright so the deal is I been doing my tanks the good old fashion way with the water buckets & carrying & tripping and mopping my floors weekly....However the one used tank I bought came with a Python but that doesn't hook up to our bathrm's faucets...

But I need to get inventive here cause my knee is KILLING me and I can't keep on carrying all these buckets for all these tanks....sooooo

The Python would hook up on my kitchen faucet but the question is: 
1) How long can the hose on there be to refill my tanks to still work?
2) Ya'll add the tap water right in the tank and then what put the water conditioner in the tank? Will this not harm sensitive fish to be in chlorinated water for a lil while (Like Cardinals, Cory etc)?

So far I always prep my fresh tank water and let it sit for a lil while first :-?


----------



## HollyinWA (Dec 29, 2009)

Good Morning,

I can't answer the second question, because even though I have read that a lot of people do it that way, I am like you....did the old fashioned bucket way with the Python.....when putting water back in I have it run into th bucket first6 At least I think that is what I did....not directly in the tank. It has been awhile. I need to buy a Phthon currently. I have really been doiing it the old fashioned way lately. I know that Byron puts water back in directly in his tanks and when I read that, I thought this time around I am not going to deal with buckets. But, I need assurance again. ;-) 

They do have special connectors for the sink faucets. You probably already know this. When I had my Python before they actually gave you a special connector in the bag, I had to get on at a home store. 

Regarding length. They do have 50 foot ones which is the one I am going to need this time, and I know they have extensions which I assume they sell for the 25 foot ones and maybe even for the 50 foot ones. At least we know that it should work at 50 feet. 

What length one do you have?


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

I have 2 diff connectors that came with it actually but the longer green part doesn't fit "under" the faucet cause its too low to the actual sink for the thing to fit there (kitchen is muchhhhh easier lol).
Honestly I don't even know how long this hose is that came with it; but I can just go to Lowes pluming section and get me 100ft if I needed to for a few cents they have that size there (and also the Eheim Canister filter hose seizes lol)


----------



## stephanieleah (Oct 31, 2009)

some of your question answered in this thread: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/freshwater-aquariums/how-do-you-change-your-water-35299/

look at posts 19, 21, and 25 (i think) regarding adding conditioner as the tank fills. everyone had good input on this thread. (except for me bc i do it the same way you do it, but i have only a fraction of water volume you do during wc)


----------



## dan3321 (Jan 31, 2010)

Adding chlorinated water will kill the nitrifying bacteria, you have to dechlorinate before you add the water to your tank.


----------



## HollyinWA (Dec 29, 2009)

One thing I have going for me this time around is that our water does not have chlorine in it. At least it did not detect any when I tested it. 

@ Natalie, I sure hope the connectors work on our faucets. We have a Victorian home and some of plumbing fixtures are not standard. Pretty but a pain in the butt at times.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

:dunno:thought there was more users on here....Maybe I'll just sell it and DIY something entirely else from the bathrm (which is closer to all tanks then the kitchen).


----------



## Teammuir1 (Sep 15, 2009)

I am a Python owner....
this is how I do all my water changes...

1.) I use the python hooked to the kitchen sink to syphon out the 
water in the tank.... to the appropriate level I desire.
( I have each tank marked on the side with a black marker )
2.) I use the sprayer in the kitchen sink I take a clamp and clamp the
the handle in the on position.
3.) I use buckets ( 2 ) while one is being filled with water that has 
been temp tested using my ( Temp Gun ) I add in the PRIME to that 
bucket that is being filled up ..... NOW while that bucket is being filled up 
I am dumping the other bucket in the tank.. So I really do not have much 
free time between buckets.... last night I did a 30% water change in my 
180 gallon tank.. took me like 25 min from start to finish.... now that 
equals 55 gallons of water....

I have not yet had any problems with this method... but I will say this 
I just dont feel comfortable just adding TAP water then the Prime directly
into the tank....
I have more spawning in my tanks after I perform a Water change.
ITS LIKE A AFRODESIACE to the fish .. ( lol )


----------



## HollyinWA (Dec 29, 2009)

Angel079 said:


> :dunno:thought there was more users on here....Maybe I'll just sell it and DIY something entirely else from the bathrm (which is closer to all tanks then the kitchen).


 
Even if you decide not to use it to put the water directly back into the tank before treating it, it speeds up the process taking the water out....at least it did for me. Are you just using the small siphon gravel cleaner now with the buckets next to the tank? This is what I am having to do right now, which I hate.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Teammuir1 said:


> ... but I will say this I just dont feel comfortable just adding TAP water then the Prime directly into the tank....


See THAT is exactly the part that I don't feel comfy with neither!!!



HollyinWA said:


> Even if you decide not to use it to put the water directly back into the tank before treating it, it speeds up the process taking the water out....at least it did for me. Are you just using the small siphon gravel cleaner now with the buckets next to the tank? This is what I am having to do right now, which I hate.


The Gravel vac I have and what's on the Python they're the same size; getting the water out in the way I won't isn't my problem.....
My problem is carrying buckets WITH water and a busted knee that's been reconstructed 2x and well it just ain't getting better with he age you know :-D


----------



## HollyinWA (Dec 29, 2009)

Angel079 said:


> See THAT is exactly the part that I don't feel comfy with neither!!!
> 
> 
> The Gravel vac I have and what's on the Python they're the same size; getting the water out in the way I won't isn't my problem.....
> My problem is carrying buckets WITH water and a busted knee that's been reconstructed 2x and well it just ain't getting better with he age you know :-D


 
I see, so your gravel vac reaches the sink anyway. ?? I hate the bucket thing too and I am sorry about your knee. That is not a good thing to be doing over and over. I keep envisioning me slopping water all over the wood floor part in my process. Last night, I wanted to syphon just a little bit of water out of our 14 gallon...to get some leftoever algae wafer out of there. I set the small gallon jug on a chair and once I started to clean I forgot I did not have the 5 gallon bucket on the chair! All of a sudden I heard water spilling over. I was so disgusted with myself. I ended up having to do another gallon, so I should have just used the 5 gallon bucket to begin with. :-?

If we had chlorine in our water, I would be on the fence as well and would have to have a lot of encouragement. I know that Byron does it and his fish and tanks look beautiful. I worry about things though as you can tell, so not sure what I would end up doing.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

NO, I mean the actual vacuum is the same size then the Python..I thoughts that's what you meant...bu that then runs into buckets lol (or on the floor dep on the kinda day I'm having lol)

Well like I tested the tap with 3 diff testers so far and it keeps coming back 0 on chlorine...but some days I can smell it just a lil, spc in the AM's when I first turn on the water...I just don't feel safe; I think I'll have to DIY something there*....
*


----------



## HollyinWA (Dec 29, 2009)

Angel079 said:


> NO, I mean the actual vacuum is the same size then the Python..I thoughts that's what you meant...bu that then runs into buckets lol (or on the floor dep on the kinda day I'm having lol)
> 
> Well like I tested the tap with 3 diff testers so far and it keeps coming back 0 on chlorine...but some days I can smell it just a lil, spc in the AM's when I first turn on the water...I just don't feel safe; I think I'll have to DIY something there*....*


 
Well, if that is the case, the Python can relieve you of buckets for taking the water out! 

I know what you mean about the test. Mine tested 0 too but I keep thinking that how do I know for sure. I don't think I smell anything. I am thinking that if yours is at least showing zero it may be so small of an amount that if you did put it directly in and squirted the conditioner it would probably be fine. I am going to get the courage to do it since mine is showing "0" and just squirt it in right as I do it. If mine was not showing zero I would need a lot of convincing. ;-)


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm tired of saying it, but...on larger tanks (50g and over) you are not going to do *any* harm to your fish if you start filling the tank with water direct from the tap and then squirt in the water conditioner within a minute. First, the fish are not so stupid as to deliberately swim into water they find poisonous; second, the water going into the tank begins to dissipate into the tank and in 20 or 30 seconds there won't be enough chlorine/chloramine in there to worry about; third, when you do squirt the conditioner it acts immediately.

If this wasn't the case, all my fish would be dead. I have done this for 15 years and except for the one time I forgot the conditioner, never the slightest indication of any problems. And the one time I forgot it, it was several minutes before I noticed the fish were having troubles, and upon squirting in conditioner then within minutes they calmed down. Proof that the conditioner works fast.

However, there is nothing wrong with any aquarist being overly-cautious. Do what you're comfortable doing; just realize that the problem is not there.

Byron.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Byron said:


> I'm tired of saying it, but...


:lol: Then don't post it...


----------



## HollyinWA (Dec 29, 2009)

Byron said:


> I'm tired of saying it, but...on larger tanks (50g and over) you are not going to do *any* harm to your fish if you start filling the tank with water direct from the tap and then squirt in the water conditioner within a minute. First, the fish are not so stupid as to deliberately swim into water they find poisonous; second, the water going into the tank begins to dissipate into the tank and in 20 or 30 seconds there won't be enough chlorine/chloramine in there to worry about; third, when you do squirt the conditioner it acts immediately.
> 
> If this wasn't the case, all my fish would be dead. I have done this for 15 years and except for the one time I forgot the conditioner, never the slightest indication of any problems. And the one time I forgot it, it was several minutes before I noticed the fish were having troubles, and upon squirting in conditioner then within minutes they calmed down. Proof that the conditioner works fast.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this Byron. I for some reason missed the 50 gallon part and over when I was reviewing a thread on this that you posted in. I am definitely going to put the water back in directly especially since my water is testing 0 Chlorine. And you are right, your fish would be dead by now if there was a problem. Makes water chaning so much easier! I am glad this question was brought up again!


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

HollyinWA said:


> Thanks for posting this Byron. I for some reason missed the 50 gallon part and over when I was reviewing a thread on this that you posted in. I am definitely going to put the water back in directly especially since my water is testing 0 Chlorine. And you are right, your fish would be dead by now if there was a problem. Makes water chaning so much easier! I am glad this question was brought up again!


One thing I missed, is that on smaller tanks all you need to do is squirt the conditioner in the tank before you start to refill. The conditioner works for 24 hours, or most probably do. I know Prime does, because I wrote to them and asked, and the response back was that the detoxification properties of Prime for heavy metals, ammonia, chlorine, etc., was "approximately 24 hours" after which it's effictiveness was probably gone.

My question to them was caused by wondering what effect these conditioners that remove heavy metals have on liquid fertilizers which of course contain heavy metals (iron, copper, nickel, whatever). Seachem recommended not using fertilizers for 24 hours after a pwc because they felt the water conditioner might detoxify these minerals in the tank and the fert would be wasted. They made the point that Prime only works on trace amounts, which is the normal amount of heavy metals likely in tap water. If for some reason the water was heavy with the minerals, Prime would not be effective.

This goes one further; if you used any copper-based medication (as most ich remedies are), Prime would nullify that, or might, depending upon the level of copper.

Byron.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Aha! So me using the Flourish in the 55g and I add that weekly AFTER the water exchange then makes absolutely no sense to do it. So rather wait till next day and then add it (I use Prime and Flourish on that tank).

See now, this is my homemade headache: On the 55g with the Barbs I'd prop do that (fill with tap water and squirt in the Prime). Now on the 45 with all the Cardinals & Emporer I donno.....And well on the 10g's with the shrimp def not, they'd drop dead before the tanks are full, but they're small so I can keep doing them by hand.


Another thought I had is to reuse the "Aqua bin" I have for random aquatic matters; fill it with the tap water & conditioner; use a lil pump (like these one's seen on little water fountains etc) and pump this treated water in top my tank. That way I eliminated the carrying (which is a must) AND the water is treated......Any thoughts?


----------



## WisFish (Dec 16, 2008)

To answer some of the original questions. I'm not aware of any limits on the hose length. The LFS uses one that appears to be at least 100ft. You can also buy different faucet adaptors that the hose screws on to. I found a good one at Home Depot that screwed into the laundry tub faucet. But I used to use it on the kitchen faucet.
I also don't use Prime for the reasons mentioned above. The city water I use is pretty clean. I just want something to remove the chlorine, nothing else.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks WisFish...Actually never checked on the pluming section of the home store to see what I could make 'out of it'...neat idea, thank you.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Lots of people use Pythons with no issues. I do about 30% weekly changes. Once I'm ready to refill the tank I dose half the water conditioner (I use AquaSafe) right before filling and the other half into the water stream as it's filling. Never had any problems. And my back thanks me! I do still use a bucket on the smaller tanks (10G's and the Bettas). But it's a lifesaver for the bigger tanks and it makes water changes so much quicker.


----------



## Mean Harri (Dec 14, 2009)

Angel. This is what hubby's are for. Get him carrying the buckets. And your comment about not getting better with age. Oh you poor thing, a whopping 30 y.o. And that's not to make light of your knee. I just had to say it. Sorry to hear about the knee. Knee pain is so painful.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

:lol: not so optional....see the *wonderful* advantage is of having your own computer business...you NEVER know when you're home...I thought the Army was bad...but now....


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

WisFish said:


> To answer some of the original questions. I'm not aware of any limits on the hose length. The LFS uses one that appears to be at least 100ft. You can also buy different faucet adaptors that the hose screws on to. I found a good one at Home Depot that screwed into the laundry tub faucet. But I used to use it on the kitchen faucet.
> I also don't use Prime for the reasons mentioned above. The city water I use is pretty clean. I just want something to remove the chlorine, nothing else.


I'm with you on the water conditioner. I have for 15 years used Kordon's NovAqua, the original formula that only handles chlorine, chloramine and detoxifies heavy metals. I asked the question of Seachem to get their scientist's view, although I have no intention myself of using Prime. But I was/am concerned over the heavy metal detox of almost all water conditioners I have seen; while I've been dosing some liquid micro-nutrients after each pwc for 15 years and the plants are fine, I don't want to be doing this if half the fert is being wasted--this could be the reason I need twice weekly doses, the first after the pwc is being weakened or nullified:-?. As my NovAqua is running low I've been looking at others since I have to buy some soon. So, which one do you use that only handles chlorine? Because that is really all I need with my water.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

angel i gonna hijack you for a moment sorry i promise one question only.... i have a python and can not get it to draw properly to vac. my connection is set up correct and my water is on full blast it just does not vac any ideas how to fix this cuse i need a way to get all my tanks done with out running all over (4 atm but soon to be 8) sorry angel thank you all.....


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

bearwithfish said:


> angel i gonna hijack you for a moment sorry i promise one question only.... i have a python and can not get it to draw properly to vac. my connection is set up correct and my water is on full blast it just does not vac any ideas how to fix this cuse i need a way to get all my tanks done with out running all over (4 atm but soon to be 8) sorry angel thank you all.....


Two reasons for this. One, the tube is blocked somewhere, check the connections (they are not clear plastic so can't see if something is stuck like a leaf). Other reason is the valve connection at the faucet end is broken or clogged. I frequently have bits of java moss caught in this part. If the valve end is broken, you can buy it as replacement parts. Mine broke twice in 15 years, this last time I bought an Aequeon faucet replacement, works with the Python but much better made. B.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

it is new so no cloggs as for the valve that could be it flows fine open and shuts off cleanly when in fill mode but i can look at it or try another (i have two so that they reach LOL) i will let you know what happens thanx so much byron


----------



## WisFish (Dec 16, 2008)

Byron said:


> So, which one do you use that only handles chlorine?


Chlorine and Heavy Metal Removers: Water Repair Series Neutralize by Foster & Smith Aquatics

The link states that it addresses heavy metals but the product description doesn't mention it.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

WisFish said:


> Chlorine and Heavy Metal Removers: Water Repair Series Neutralize by Foster & Smith Aquatics
> 
> The link states that it addresses heavy metals but the product description doesn't mention it.


Thanks Bob, I don't think this is available up here so it would be mail order. I'll bear this in mind though. Byron.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Ok, so if I try reading over this to answer my previous question.....

I'm better up going back to AquaSafe (that's what I had all the yrs before) once the Prime is empty. Not add ferts to my 55g AFTER the w/c but wait at least 1-2 days.

Check the pluming section for a adapter part of the python somehow put that then on the bathrm faucet and fill at least the 55g "untreated" and add the dechlorinator to the tank and keep doing the others by hand then...


----------



## WisFish (Dec 16, 2008)

Sounds like you have it. The current faucet should have a aerator attachment screwed in where the water comes out. Unscrew that and instead, screw in the adaptor.

Why can't use you the Python for all the tanks? I'm assuming the current hose doesn't reach?

How to Clean or Replace a Faucet Aerator - Plumbing Repair Guide - ACME HOW TO.com


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Now I just wished I'd have never changed away from the Aquasafe...that falls into 'leave well enough alone' I guess.
To be honest with you I'm gonna dig this whole bag of python stuff out tomorrow and fiddle around with it to see how it all is supposed to work/ hook up etc - Cause I have ZERO ideas lol never used one of those, always done the bucket - exercise on all my tanks

Well the hose ain't the prob I could simply run to Lows and get XYZ long hose there from the pluming section.... My concern is the Tetra tank and the Shrimp Farms; the Tetra's I'm very unsure and Shrimps I know from (unfortunate) first hand exp will not forgive you nothing but literally drop dead all together in 2-3 sec; had that happening 1 time to me in the very beginning and I don't EVER wanna see my whole stock die infront my eyes in 2 sec that was horrible...

See my prop is how to take the faucet apart is clear (we just spent 1 year remodeling the wholeeee house top - bottom, ain't nothing left I hadn't touched here lol) but this green long part on the pyton that goes on the faucet end is for 1 not screwing on int he bathrm anyway and 2 its too big with the faucet being so low and the sink right there....I'm gonna fiddle 2mrw...cause I'm gonna *HAVE TO* figure SOMETHING out till the weekend (next w/c) my knee's been killing me all week and I can't carry myself much less the 5g's buckets


----------



## dieseldoc (Feb 2, 2010)

Angel079 said:


> See my prop is how to take the faucet apart is clear (we just spent 1 year remodeling the wholeeee house top - bottom, ain't nothing left I hadn't touched here lol) but this green long part on the pyton that goes on the faucet end is for 1 not screwing on int he bathrm anyway and 2 its too big with the faucet being so low and the sink right there....I'm gonna fiddle 2mrw...cause I'm gonna *HAVE TO* figure SOMETHING out till the weekend (next w/c) my knee's been killing me all week and I can't carry myself much less the 5g's buckets


Since the bathroom sink is to low why don't you get a longer hose from the hardware store and run it from the kitchen sink or the stationary tub / laundry sink. Problem solved this way. I personally run mine to the laundry sink in my basement because it is deep enough to handle all the water. If you decide to go this route the python hose is 5/8" inside diameter. It is also not that hard to change. Unscrew the nut. Use a screw driver an pry the green plastic ferrel (this is under the black nut) back onto the length of hose and then pull the hose off. Hope this helps.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Hello & Welcome to the Forum there Mark!

The Laundryrm is wayyyy on the other side of the house to where my tanks are lol.....The Guestbath would just really be ideal cause its right behind the 55g and next to the 45g......like I said I'll *fiddle* tomorrow and see what I can come up with; if I run into troubles I'll take pictures for you guys and you can help me


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Alright update before I head out to Lowes....
Within the actual connection that goes on the faucet there's a adapter in it already for diff sizes......That said with or w/out adapter it fits neither on the Shower-head for the Tub nor on the sink in the Bathrm (taken off the parts on the sink first).
Does fit in the kitchen when I take my water filter off of there.

So neither option really satisfies me 110% so I'm gonna go shopping I found this here online which would actually be superst cool cause with that connection it would help me with my fish AND the doggies so it's like a 2-in-1 for me 
http://www.lowes.com/pd_46979-82270-4500_0_?productId=3057729&Ntt=tub%20connector&Ntk=i_products_cascade&pl=1&currentURL=/pl__0__s?newSearch=true$Ntt=tub%20connector$y=2$x=36


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

thats very cool... i think that would be great for you!!!!!


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Alright now :roll: I think its not my kinda day and/ or I hadn't been thinking this through all the way till the end to use this Python (or I'm missing something crucial then please fill me in).

I bought connectors, got a longgg hose and all hooked up to the shower now.

Now I get how to fill up the tank's and that's cool. But the part that get's me now:

I have to leave the water running in order to create the vacuum to suck the water out with the gravel vac - So now in my case I need to get 60g water out & refilled weekly; so first I let 60g fresh water run off to empty my tanks and then flip the switch to fill the tanks with another 60g - So I'm doubling up the water used for my tanks for no reason at all and waste 60g each week ....

That just doesn't really feel very "green" for me to do at all :|


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Once you get the syphon going you can shut the faucet off at the sink. It will still drain just a little slower than if you left the water on. I've done this using a 25 ft Python. Hopefully the longer length you have won't affect the suction too much.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks for sticking with me in this thread jeaninel!!!

I will test it this weekend (Sat is tank-cleaning time in the house) and try what you said. I *think*( w/out measuring) its a 25-30ft hose; would have to check that.

But even if I could only eliminate the refilling that would help Me aka short a bunch; while I love the 55g being 'so high' for watching its a pain in the *you know where* for me to fill it.


----------



## WisFish (Dec 16, 2008)

I agree with Jeaninel. I run the water only while I'm vacuuming the gravel. Once I'm done with that, I shut the water off and let the rest syphon out into the drain. In the summer, I'll take the hose off the faucet and throw it outside. It makes the syphon stronger and I don't use as much water. It creates a strong enough suction that you should be able to vacuum the gravel. Then just reattach the hose to fill.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

That was my idea starting spring: I have a rain barrel I wanna use to collect the water so I can use it for my outdoors plants too since it works WONDERFUL on my indoor plants wit the "liquid manure" lol


----------



## Evan (Aug 13, 2009)

I will get a pic up here for you. but I use a python everyday on a small 2000gallon fish room. and they work great what I found it that the connector that goes on the facet will snap off alot. I made mine to where you dont hook to sink you hard line it with pvc and run it right into my sump pump there seemed to be to much weight on it and it would break.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Pictures are always welcome 

I have mine hooked up with a metal connector to the shower head right now....I'll see how that works this weekend.

I hear ya with the pipe it in; once I can set up my FISH room that's what I want to have as well (already planning that all out with extra water hook ups for the basement, drains etc).


----------



## Evan (Aug 13, 2009)

i will post a pic when I get home. the problems I would run into is the connector that hooks to the sink snaps off and breaks with anylittle movement. if you have tanks that are close to the floor it does not have near the suction as before. so what i did was ran a 6 ft garden hose off my washer machine hookup and placed the fixture on the floor and hooked the garden hose into it and ran a pvc pipe for the discharge into my sump pump. with the fixture on the floor you have to use about half the water pressure as before to get the same suction when it was hooked to the sink. and if you want you can turn the water off and the suction it still fairly strong without using water. I have a 900gallon system outside my fish room that would take for ever to do a 50% w.c on and you tons of water doing so with this set up its much quicker and I can turn the water off and walk away till it drains and not worry about my connector breaking and spilling thousand of gallons of water on the walls while I am busy doing something else. a pump would work to but water is cheaper than electricity. I love the pythons so does my water company I use 25-30,ooo gallons a month and my water bill is usually 70-80 bucks.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Can't wait to see your set up!!

Yikes, that's a lot water; heck that's worst then us with the pool in the summer lol cause you gotta do it year around


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Angel079 said:


> But even if I could only eliminate the refilling that would help Me aka short a bunch; while I love the 55g being 'so high' for watching its a pain in the *you know where* for me to fill it.


I hear you there! My 37 gallon is a tall tank and on a high stand so I have to use a step stool to do water changes. You and I are about the same build I think (I'm 5'3" and 115 lbs) and trying to reach the bottom of that 37 gallon takes the whole length of my arm. I have to make sure I'm wearing short sleeves when I do that tank! lol


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

jeaninel said:


> I hear you there! My 37 gallon is a tall tank and on a high stand so I have to use a step stool to do water changes. You and I are about the same build I think (I'm 5'3" and 115 lbs) and trying to reach the bottom of that 37 gallon takes the whole length of my arm. I have to make sure I'm wearing short sleeves when I do that tank! lol


:lol: yup ME TOO! I actually personally myself do not reach the bottom of the 55g....thank god the vacuum itself is about 1ft long....It reaches the bottom for me....now for plants....I need to break out the serious ladder :lol:

GOOD thing we built the stand based of my HUSBANDS height :roll: oh well lesson learned....thou it is nice for viewing if I stand in front of it and its on eye height for me:lol:


----------



## Chickadee (Jun 25, 2009)

I have a python and would not use anything else! I even use it on my 18gal but I am on wonderful well water and have 0 chlorine to worry about. I still use the conditioner as it also helps destress the fish. 
I hook mine up to the kitchen faucet but we just bought a new faucet for the kitchen and it doesn't seem to create enough vaccuum. I really wish I could hook up to the bathtub faucet but that is one of the normal faucets and have not been able to find a connector that would work on that faucet. Anyone else found something for the bathroom? 
Good luck with your tanks Angel079. I feel for you as I am 5'10" and have no problem reaching the tanks but my daughter is 5'1" and wishes she was my height because she can't reach anything!
It takes me only one hour to change water and maintain my tanks.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Don't you have a shower-head on the tub? That's what I took off, got me a $2 connector and done...


----------



## Chickadee (Jun 25, 2009)

Yes but it is a removable sprayer like the new kitchen faucet so doesn't just screw on and off. :-(
Then I thought maybe my laundry sink but it has two taps one for hot and cold so would not be good for refilling the tank. Hmmmmmm....
Guess I could vaccuum with laundry sink (and a really long hose) and fill from kitchen cuz the kitchen works for filling.
How did it go for you Angel?


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

:thumbsup: ALRIGHT.

Between painting bathrm I did the w/c on the 45g (50%) and because of the bathrm inconvience hooked it up to my kitchen; let it run open first till I had the Temp I wanted then flipped that lil lever and filled the tank.
Reminds me of when I first set up tanks and fill them with the garden hose :lol:

Worked nice for me; Lil powerful if you have the water all the way open but obviously that can be adjusted. Now I just need a neat lil clamp to use to hook it to the Tanks; so IF my hubby ain't around I can move between sink & tank w/out the hose falling out on the ground.

As for my knee its def happy about that part. And on a positive side note the wood floor also had a lucky non-wet day for a change 

Oh Edit on the Conditioner: I stood there with my syringe and dripped some in first; then kept doing lil drips while it was filling up rather then only 1 big dump as was suggested somewhere in this post by someone.


----------



## rsn48 (Nov 26, 2009)

Angel, I haven't read all the responses so your question may have been answered. On my bathroom faucet, if I tried to hook up my "thingy" (some how that doesn't sound quite right does it) to to the tap it won't do it. But if I remove the circular gizmo at the bottom where the water comes out, I can use an adapter (supplied with the "thingy" I bought) and it works on the bathroom faucet.

On my faucet, if you try to remove the item I am attempting to describe, it wouldn't come off by hand, I had to use wide plumber's pliers.


----------



## Chickadee (Jun 25, 2009)

Yeah, I know about the aerator but my tub faucet does not have one. My tub is actually used to store my fish stuff because we use the separate shower. The tub faucet has a rectangular bottom so think I'll have to figure something else out.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

rsn48 said:


> Angel, I haven't read all the responses so your question may have been answered. On my bathroom faucet, if I tried to hook up my "thingy" (some how that doesn't sound quite right does it) to to the tap it won't do it. But if I remove the circular gizmo at the bottom where the water comes out, I can use an adapter (supplied with the "thingy" I bought) and it works on the bathroom faucet.
> 
> On my faucet, if you try to remove the item I am attempting to describe, it wouldn't come off by hand, I had to use wide plumber's pliers.


:rofl:RSN I know what you're talking bout (and I have mine fixed; bought a adapter and all is good) but somehow your description REALLY didn't come across all "clean" if you know what I mean :lol:


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Chickadee said:


> Yeah, I know about the aerator but my tub faucet does not have one. My tub is actually used to store my fish stuff because we use the separate shower. The tub faucet has a rectangular bottom so think I'll have to figure something else out.


Yea I used to keep my fish stuff in there too unless we had someone sleep over...but I had to recently start keeping it "presentable" with having more customers come to the house and potentially needing a bathrm....So I store the buckets under my tanks now (That cabinet I had built, donno if you followed that thread back in Nov?)

No the adapter I bought doesn't go on the tub fucet; it goes on that shower part.....Mt bathrm is torn apart right now due to me painting it today; once I have it back together; I'll take you a picture (cause I am horrible in explaining THINGY's)


----------



## Chickadee (Jun 25, 2009)

Looking forward to the pic whenever you are able...No rush... : )


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Can it wait till 2mrw? I still hadn't put the bathrm back together (and so with not the python hook up) cause my beloved dog pulled my elbow out earlier (which luckily everything popped right back in place) but it hurts like %^#*@&) and honestly I don't wanna do any more work today that involve me moving that arm :-( but you're on my mental 'snap shot' list of things to do; promised!!!


----------



## Mean Harri (Dec 14, 2009)

I used my Python today and it was flawless. Nothing spilled anywhere from its use. Me and the canister filter? That's a different story. I had water all over the counter. Thus why I hate painting. I get it all over me. Oil and grease too. The thing came with an order form too with picture. They sell t-shirts and even underwear. They have some funny saying on them. Something about a Python man, idk. Didn't pay much attention. And ladies, they sell womens under panties too lol. 4 real


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Chickadee said:


> Looking forward to the pic whenever you are able...No rush... : )


Hadn't forgotten you :-D
Here's the pic's what I had in the guest bath; the different sized connector i bought (the white plastic is what came with the Python and the metal one is what I bought) and then all that hooked up where it can stay :-D
Hope that help's ya.


----------



## LMychajluk (Jan 27, 2010)

I bought a Python recently, and it came w/ the brass adapter, not plastic. Just an FYI for anyone that may be buying one in the future...

However, I'd like to connect it to my kitchen faucet (~10' away from the tank, over a deep stainless steel sink), which doesn't have an aerator...it has a spray handle that pulls out with some oddball thread pattern that I can't find an adapter for. I suppose I can use the universal adpater, but then I need to deal with the worm clamp and a screwdriver each time I want to hook up the Python...

Anyone know where I may get a 13/16x24 male threaded to male threaded hose adpater? (Been to Lowes, HD, and 2 different plumbing supply co's already...)


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Hi Lee - Your Lows didn't have one for real? Had you asked a worker there? 
I know how you wanna hook it up; that's how I had mine hooked up this past weekend (due tot he bathrm being under paint construction).
And you can't attach it to the actual kitchen faucet?

Its so odd really (spc thinking of the tank lights here) how we have stuff at our Lowes that other members from diff States can't find at their's....Makes me wonder if I should do some supply shipping here for ya'll


----------



## LMychajluk (Jan 27, 2010)

The faucet is similar to this, and is the only faucet on the kitchen sink:









The spray head at the end unscrews, and I'm looking to just connect the Python to the end of the hose that hangs out of the faucet (or at least an adpater that I can then use the Python adpater with). I went to Lowes and HD, and both had a 'chart' near the aerators for the kitchen faucets with the thread patterns that you can screw your aerator into to get the right size replacement. I unscrewed the handle from the faucet and brought it with me, and it fit the 13/16x24 threaded size hole in the 'chart', but the guy at Lowes said they didn't have anything in that size. Most of the aerators (and adapters) they had had a finer thread (20, I think...), and the ones with a wider thread tended to be 27. The guy at the plumbing supply place said they don't have _anything_ with a thread size of 13/16x24.

I can connect the Python to a bathroom sink that's not far away, and used it from there to fill my tank initially, but that sink is kind of shallow and drains slowly, so I'm hesitant to use the vac with it connected to that sink.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Bugger how odd.....Do you have a ACE you could check as well?

My hook up there is actually Temp what I do wanna have in the long run is a water hook up under the sink in the guest bath that I can have all this set up on and adjust water temps etc and a hose connected where I can just leave it under there; usable any time but still out of sight, know what I mean?

Hey you know what check the parts where they have the extra parts to these water filters you can connect to your faucet these come with real odd sizes connectors too; so you may be able to find something there (I just can't believe you can't find that size locally)


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Hey Lee...just thought of 2 other options (donno your bathrm with the shallow sink there; but do you have a tub in that bathrm?) Maybe this will help ya for hook up:

http://www.lowes.com/pd_46979-82270-4500_0_?productId=3057729&Ntt=tub%20connector&Ntk=i_products_cascade&pl=1&currentURL=/pl__0__s?newSearch=true$Ntt=tub%20connector$y=0$x=0

http://www.lowes.com/pd_31455-1366-34230X_0_?productId=1082961&Ntt=tub%20connector&Ntk=i_products_cascade&pl=1&currentURL=/pl__0__s?newSearch=true$Ntt=tub%20connector$y=0$x=0


----------



## LMychajluk (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks for the tips, I'll have to see what I can do. I like the undersink hookup idea...maybe I can 'T' off the dishwasher hookup, but then where would the green piece of the Python drain to? And can you still regulate the temp with this kind of setup? I'm thinking there'd have to be 2 T's, one in the cold line, one in the hot, with a valve on each and then another T to mix it all together again.

The bath has a stand-up double-wide shower with 5 heads, but no tub spout. I just spent more than I care to admit renovating that bath, incl. some high end fixtures, so I don't think I'll be changing any of them anytime soon.

We do have Ace around here, but they tend to be smaller, neighborhood stores. I'll check them out as well, though...

What I really should do is get off my lazy a$$ and snake that drain in the bathroom....


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Lee for the under sink yes; I have in mind a hook up that's pretty much like a mini valve system (hot+cold) with a hose under the sink.

I hear ya on the bathrms - We just remodeled the whole house and that's why I do NOT wanna suggest these ideas to my hubby right now  (I have to admit poor planning on my end cause I KNEW when we remodeled afterward I'd have tanks again - Call me blond)

You'd be surprised; When we redid the shower in the master we COULD NOOOTTTT find the connector we needed anywhere; we actually returned 3 sets (shower handle etc) to Lowes and then guess where we found the needed stuff in the end...ACE....


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

I just have to share my latest idea:

I was just shopping (with the intention of looking for some totally other stuff actually) anyway I lost myself in the garden center as always...And they had these lil connectors with the valve attached; judging by my eye sight (which is pretty poor) I thought this may fit the end of the Python that goes in the tank to fill up...and guess what folks it does :welldone:

Now why am I so happy over something that small - CAUSE it means I can leave the water in the bathrm running and walk tank to tank to tank lil a lil fireman with a hose that I can turn on/ off to refill all tanks in one go......howwwww coolll - I'm happy :-D


----------



## LMychajluk (Jan 27, 2010)

Are you talking about an on/off valve? My Python came with one, along with a warning label not to leave the valve closed for too long w/ the water on...


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

On the part that connect to the faucet mine had one too; but not on the front part where you either connect the gravel vac / refill the tank on that end I added a 2nd one.

Yea you want ME to tell ya what happens if you have the valve in the bathrm OPEN and shut the one in the OTHER room when you're done refilling the tank and you're one some very high pressure water tower here.....maybe its better not to explain what happened here tonight and just exactly how I expressed my "feelings" in words cleaning the bathrm.....too much pressure....I will relocate it to the lower pressure kitchen now.....arg....


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Hmmmm...my Python has a valve at the fill end also. Maybe you have an older one? 

Anyway, about the valve open in the bathroom while the other one is shut while refilling? Yeah...I know. Let's just say I now wrap my faucet with a towel just in case.:lol:


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

jeaninel said:


> Hmmmm...my Python has a valve at the fill end also. Maybe you have an older one?
> 
> Anyway, about the valve open in the bathroom while the other one is shut while refilling? Yeah...I know. Let's just say I now wrap my faucet with a towel just in case.:lol:


Possible; been in the closet till the other day :lol:

While I like the Python idea in itself as for what it does; but I don't like the way it all connects/ hooks up...I'm not a 100% sure if I shouldn't go ahead with my under-sink DIY and put the whole Python in the classifies here.....:-?


----------



## Mean Harri (Dec 14, 2009)

Odd faucets are odd. Mine went right on my kitchen faucet. But I don't live in the south either 
(Harri runs and ducks for cover)


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

harri that was low (high five) ummmmmmmm i mean uh dont be that way


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Mean Harri said:


> Odd faucets are odd. Mine went right on my kitchen faucet. But I don't live in the south either
> (Harri runs and ducks for cover)


...... Lucky you we're a family friendly environment.....:-D


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

BOTH......tsssss.......

30-6.............................................


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I can't believe you had so many tanks without a python. If I had to use buckets, I'd only have a couple tanks.


----------



## LMychajluk (Jan 27, 2010)

Angel079 said:


> On the part that connect to the faucet mine had one too; but not on the front part where you either connect the gravel vac / refill the tank on that end I added a 2nd one.
> 
> ....


Now that I think about it, when I opened my Python, the valve may have been connected to the end of the hose on the sink side. I didn't see any point in that, as I could turn off the faucet at that end, so I may have moved to the working end of the hose.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Jaysee...so far the bucket carrying matter kept me fir no problem...but my old knee that's been reconstructed twice is giving me lots grief lately so I had to figure something out.

Lee - Mine only had one valve on the big end with all the connectors for the faucet that's why I bought a 2nd one for the "tank" end so each side has valves now.


----------

